# AMD memory @ 1066 ???



## Gilletter (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone successfully using 4 sticks of memory @ 1066 with Phenoms? I was told that NO MANUFACTURE has memory that will work @ 1066 with more than 2 sticks in at a time by an OCZ rep... Is that true, cause I have 4 sticks of memory that when run at 1066 crash on me...


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you tried raising the NB or CPU/NB voltage at all?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2009)

ive been running DDR2 Dominator Ram 8gb 1066 just fine

on 9950BE i had 8gb of 800mhz 
on 940 BE i had the same ram but upgraded a week later to the dominators
right now using 955 with 8gb of dominator ram
---------------------
I had the platinum 8gb 4x2gb

i think those are the ones you have they are rated at 800mhz not 1066 
if you set them at that speed you will crash


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been running 8Gbs(4x2Gb) Ballistix Tracer Red DDR2-800 @ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15 timings for sometime now.  I had to give the stock 2.0v a little .1v bump to make it stable but so far so good!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

i ran 4x1GB of XMS2 on a phenom 9500 and K9A2 platinum ran 1066 5-5-5-15 2.3v


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ive been running DDR2 Dominator Ram 8gb 1066 just fine
> 
> on 9950BE i had 8gb of 800mhz
> on 940 BE i had the same ram but upgraded a week later to the dominators
> ...



The ones I have are 1066 stamped right on the sticker... and that's the ratings the OCZ rep told me. But they were telling me that NO manufacturer is working with the phenoms at that speed with 4 sticks... I'm at the point of telling them they're full of ****... I just didn't believe them, I'm about ready to sell them and go with a different brand


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Have you tried raising the NB or CPU/NB voltage at all?



as far is goes I have stock voltage, except to the memory cause it says to run it at 2.1 or 2.2 and the stock voltage 1.85


----------



## SeanG (Jun 6, 2009)

I run 4 gigs at 1066 on my board.2sticks of 2 gigs.What do you need 4 sticks for?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jun 6, 2009)

I use a 940 phenom II and used 800mhz sticks at 1066. used to use 4 then gave 2 to my lili bro. but worked just fine with 4 in the phenom II.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

the OP is asking about phenoms, not phenom II.
And ive seen the same thing, that they will not run with four sticks of ram at 1066.

Several of the replies here arent reading right, and are talking about 4GB in two sticks, or phenom II's (which is at least relevant)


----------



## SeanG (Jun 6, 2009)

It doesnt matter what cpu your running,Its the motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> It doesnt matter what cpu your running,Its the motherboard.



and you just proved your lack of knowledge. The memory controller is built into AMD CPU's since socket 754, thus making the CPU the deciding factor in memory support.


----------



## SeanG (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah my lack of knowlege,thats it.I have been running AMD cpus since the first 700 mhz slot load,so I know nothing.And I still have it too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Yeah my lack of knowlege,thats it.I have been running AMD cpus since the first 700 mhz slot load,so I know nothing.And I still have it too.



i've been running AMD since the 486 days.

and yes, thats kinda sad if you didnt know about the IMC by now.


----------



## SeanG (Jun 6, 2009)

If you bothered actually running an AMD,then maybe you would have a clue.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> If you bothered actually running an AMD,then maybe you would have a clue.



Did the large picture in my sig with the specs for an AM2 system slip your attention?
What mighty perception skills you have there.


----------



## SeanG (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Did the large picture in my sig with the specs for an AM2 system slip your attention?
> What mighty perception skills you have there.




No I didnt,I seen the 2 year old specs in your large picture.I was looking at you system specs which are not AMD.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> No I didnt,I seen the 2 year old specs in your large picture.



you didnt, did see them? and its 2 years old?

would you mind saying that again, with a positive or negative affirmation and not both?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> It doesnt matter what cpu your running,Its the motherboard.



actually it depends more on the cpu like mussels said right below you.



Mussels said:


> and you just proved your lack of knowledge. The memory controller is built into AMD CPU's since socket 754, thus making the CPU the deciding factor in memory support.



funny how this is correct



SeanG said:


> Yeah my lack of knowlege,thats it.I have been running AMD cpus since the first 700 mhz slot load,so I know nothing.And I still have it too.



stop bragging about old cpu's that you had it makes no difference whatsoever


and i swear if you argue my knowledge of AMD on these forums you will find yourself having some issues


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> actually it depends more on the cpu like mussels said right below you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry, he's already proved himself an idiot. i doubt he'll be back.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 6, 2009)

Just add volts


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jun 6, 2009)

oh my bad, thought it was phenom II. In that case I have no clue.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow... how did this get out of control??? I just wanted to know if there are people out there with 4 SLOTS of memory running at 1066... the guy from OCZ told me that no manufacturer has AMD supported memort at 1066... So all I wanted to know is if he was full of crap. You don't need to argue about who knows what. As I previously stated... it works @1066, just not stable... if I run memtest I get tons of errors at 933 it runs fine, and at 800... but the memory I have in my system is RATED to run at 1066, I'm not getting it at 1066... so I'm at the point of selling the memory and getting some that will work with 4x2 gb for 8gb of total memory... Now if someone can say, YES I have 4x???? in my Phenom running at 1066 with stable memtest, please tell me... so I may then go back to OCZ and call them lying bags of dirt... Thank you


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I can get 4GB (2x2) running at 1066 but as soon as I put the other two in to make 8GB (2x4) it gets errors about 15 seconds into memtest... :shadedshu


----------



## Darknova (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a known issue. The best manufacturer in this case is Corsair, they seem to have a higher rate of 4 2GB  sticks running at 1066Mhz than any other.

I'd check out Rebels Haven Forum, they have a number of guides on this very subject. Most of them require you to edit the SPD but I'm not sure how.

I know my old Phenom X3 8750BE wouldn't run any RAM at 1066Mhz divider, I could use the 800Mhz and overclock though.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> Well I can get 4GB (2x2) running at 1066 but as soon as I put the other two in to make 8GB (2x4) it gets errors about 15 seconds into memtest... :shadedshu





Darknova said:


> This is a known issue. The best manufacturer in this case is Corsair, they seem to have a higher rate of 4 2GB  sticks running at 1066Mhz than any other.
> 
> I'd check out Rebels Haven Forum, they have a number of guides on this very subject. Most of them require you to edit the SPD but I'm not sure how.
> 
> I know my old Phenom X3 8750BE wouldn't run any RAM at 1066Mhz divider, I could use the 800Mhz and overclock though.



you guys best be careful, SeanG says you're liars.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

did you bump your nb up a smidgd to see if that would help?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you guys best be careful, SeanG says you're liars.



Oh yes I'm sorry, Gilletter, you need to change your motherboard


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Oh yes I'm sorry, Gilletter, you need to change your motherboard



Why what is wrong with his Biostar board?  Just because its not expensive its bad?

Gilleter, add back those 2 extra sticks, set the speed at 1066, then change the memory response time to 195ns from 95ns, that will most probably fix your problem.  I have read few problems like this with OCZ memory, google it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Why what is wrong with his Biostar board?  Just because its not expensive its bad?
> 
> Gilleter, add back those 2 extra sticks, set the speed at 1066, then change the memory response time to 195ns from 95ns, that will most probably fix your problem.  I have read few problems like this with OCZ memory, google it.



you missed the joke. we were poking fun at someone and his previous posts.
its mean, but he hurt my feelings.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 9, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Why what is wrong with his Biostar board?  Just because its not expensive its bad?
> 
> Gilleter, add back those 2 extra sticks, set the speed at 1066, then change the memory response time to 195ns from 95ns, that will most probably fix your problem.  I have read few problems like this with OCZ memory, google it.



I had a biostar which was great, except that it was faulty lol. It was a joke focused at SeanG because he believes the motherboard controls the RAM.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have 4 1gb sticks of 1066mhz running @ 800mhz because they BSOD when I run them at 1066. I'm sure if I used two 2gb sticks @ 1066 it would run fine the motherboard just cant handle 4 sticks at 1066.

And I'm using a phenom II.


----------



## 2wicked (Jun 10, 2009)

Got 4x2gb running @ 1066 on a 940be also worked on a x3 8450. 
BTW it's cheap Crucial and ram setting are on auto and pass memtest.
4 sticks of ocz wont run @ 1066 on my board either.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 10, 2009)

Darknova said:


> This is a known issue. The best manufacturer in this case is Corsair, they seem to have a higher rate of 4 2GB  sticks running at 1066Mhz than any other.
> 
> I'd check out Rebels Haven Forum, they have a number of guides on this very subject. Most of them require you to edit the SPD but I'm not sure how.
> 
> I know my old Phenom X3 8750BE wouldn't run any RAM at 1066Mhz divider, I could use the 800Mhz and overclock though.



I'll have to try looking there



cdawall said:


> did you bump your nb up a smidgd to see if that would help?



haven't tried yet. I have only set the multi to OC the cpu, haven't touched the NB... what should I bump it to, and I'm assuming lower the multi on the cpu as well correct?



suraswami said:


> Why what is wrong with his Biostar board?  Just because its not expensive its bad?
> 
> Gilleter, add back those 2 extra sticks, set the speed at 1066, then change the memory response time to 195ns from 95ns, that will most probably fix your problem.  I have read few problems like this with OCZ memory, google it.



I have set it to 5-6-6-18 and 195ns on TRTC0-3 at the advice from someone from ocz that works for about 15 seconds into memtest so...?


----------



## Melvis (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow interesting read lol

Anyway i have run a 9950BE with 2x1GB Corsair Dominator 1066MHz RAM in a Gigabyte Motherboard with no problems at all but never ran it with 4GB of RAM sorry =/


----------



## suraswami (Jun 10, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> I'll have to try looking there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try more relaxed timings just to see if its stable, say 7-7-7-24-2T


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 10, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Try more relaxed timings just to see if its stable, say 7-7-7-24-2T



18 is too low. Try 20-24. Or maybe even like 5-7-7-20

Nvm, I'm too late haha.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem. I have Ocz gold 4gb (2 sticks) and I cant get them to run at 1066mhz. I did up the voltage to 2.0 and I even tried to set them at 800 but cpu-z shows they are only at 416.2 Is this shown in x2 multiple?

1066 doesn't even appear as an option in the bios screen, does this mean my mobo maxes on 800?




One more question: I was thinking of upping the volts on my NB, but I dont know what the stock volts are set to? How do I find out?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, the bios needs to support it for the option, but O/cing works just as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

Athlon's don't support 1066 ram


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Athlon's don't support 1066 ram



ooh that explains it all, how did I miss this information


----------



## suraswami (Jun 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm having a similar problem. I have Ocz gold 4gb (2 sticks) and I cant get them to run at 1066mhz. I did up the voltage to 2.0 and I even tried to set them at 800 but cpu-z shows they are only at 416.2
> 
> 1066 doesn't even appear as an option in the bios screen, does this mean my mobo maxes on 800?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bios.jpg
> One more question: I was thinking of upping the volts on my NB, but I dont know what the stock volts are set to? How do I find out?



Athlons doesn't support it.

I just bought the OCZ Gold 2 x 2gb 1066 ram and having tough time OCing.  It worked @1066 at rated timings and voltage tho, but not very OC friendly.  Can't OC past 1100 unless I relax the timings to some 7-7-7-24 crap.  May be my board too.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

I am saving up for a Phenom II, so this won't be an issue in the future Thanks for info guys.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 10, 2009)

Thought he had phenom 1? My attention to detail is awesome.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok well I tried the settings the rep from OCZ gave me and bumped the nb up from 2000 to 2200 and memtest went good for 45 minutes... till the red errors came up :'( ... ran it at 800 with 4-4-4-12 timings and it did just fine... Biostar contacted me back and said they have tried it with 3 different brands with a phenom and it works at 1066... so I dunno what the hell the issue is...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, Phenom's do run pc-8500 ddr2-1066mhz memory,but they generaly don't run at 5-5-5-15 it's usually 5-7-7-20-that's how my 9600be ran it anyway,and how most honest folks will tell how there's run. By the way try some nice cheap G.skill memory pc-8500 it works


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> yes, Phenom's do run pc-8500 ddr2-1066mhz memory,but they generaly don't run at 5-5-5-15 it's usually 5-7-7-20-that's how my 9600be ran it anyway,and how most honest folks will tell how there's run. By the way try some nice cheap G.skill memory pc-8500 it works



I would, but I have a new baby, so all money is on hold for awhile, I would have to sell the OCZ memory to get anything else. went to rebel haven... found a tool to check settings... set it at settings it suggested, still had errors around 24 minute mark...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 11, 2009)

> found a tool to check settings... set it at settings it suggested, still had errors around 24 minute mark...


That's really a shame too, OCZ is great memory, I'm sure you had read plenty of reviews before making that purchase,yet memory at 5-5-5-15 should work on your system(slightly adjusted by the cpu's IMC). A few questions- Are you at your memory's max voltage? personally i have never had any luck over volting the NB more than .1v-I'm sure others here have though,so where do you have yours set? Are you using AMD overdrive? I'm not sure if i can be helpful but i can try
Oh yeah i have had luck with setting that to 127.5ns and not 195ns and i have had not had any luck at 95ns Currently my row refresh time is set at rows 0,1 at 127.5ns and rows 2,3 at 75ns other important settings at 5-7-7-20 and row recycle time at 32


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 11, 2009)

> i've been running AMD since the 486 days.


Ha Ha! Mussel's
I miss the "Clone Days", Too bad AMD doesn't still do that.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> That's really a shame too, OCZ is great memory, I'm sure you had read plenty of reviews before making that purchase,yet memory at 5-5-5-15 should work on your system(slightly adjusted by the cpu's IMC). A few questions- Are you at your memory's max voltage? personally i have never had any luck over volting the NB more than .1v-I'm sure others here have though,so where do you have yours set? Are you using AMD overdrive? I'm not sure if i can be helpful but i can try
> Oh yeah i have had luck with setting that to 127.5ns and not 195ns and i have had not had any luck at 95ns Currently my row refresh time is set at rows 0,1 at 127.5ns and rows 2,3 at 75ns other important settings at 5-7-7-20 and row recycle time at 32



Those sound like very good settings. Mine's running close to those (even though I have P2). Easier to keep the ram stable when clocking and w/o lots of voltage.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 11, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> I would, but I have a new baby, so all money is on hold for awhile, I would have to sell the OCZ memory to get anything else. went to rebel haven... found a tool to check settings... set it at settings it suggested, still had errors around 24 minute mark...



May be its a bad stick, why not RMA?  Do you have another board/machine to try or may be a friend to help?

And oh sometimes with a 64bit OS its kind of hard to stabilize 4 sticks at that speed.  I had tough time getting 4 x 2gb DDR2 800 sticks to be stable with 64 bit OS with my first generation Phenom 9500.  Happenned the same error on 4 different boards and finally found out it was the mem controller in the proc and got a replacement, 9550.  its been working flawless for almost 3 months now.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Ha Ha! Mussel's
> I miss the "Clone Days", Too bad AMD doesn't still do that.



i've still got an AMD CPU around here somewhere with an intel copyright logo on it.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> That's really a shame too, OCZ is great memory, I'm sure you had read plenty of reviews before making that purchase,yet memory at 5-5-5-15 should work on your system(slightly adjusted by the cpu's IMC). A few questions- Are you at your memory's max voltage? personally i have never had any luck over volting the NB more than .1v-I'm sure others here have though,so where do you have yours set? Are you using AMD overdrive? I'm not sure if i can be helpful but i can try
> Oh yeah i have had luck with setting that to 127.5ns and not 195ns and i have had not had any luck at 95ns Currently my row refresh time is set at rows 0,1 at 127.5ns and rows 2,3 at 75ns other important settings at 5-7-7-20 and row recycle time at 32



Oh yeah, I reviewed it like crazy. I have set it as high at 2.25v. Not using amd overdrive. I can try 127, but from what ocz rep said I went with his settings and 195... I mean it works great at 800mhz, which is what I think the memory is anyway... I think it just gets overclocked to 1066... I'm just fed up with OCZ now, if you read on the egg a LOT of their products are having the same issues. I have tried every imaginable setting, best so far has been from a tool I got off Rebel Haven to check spd... oh well I'm about ready to give up and just run at 800


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 12, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> Oh yeah, I reviewed it like crazy. I have set it as high at 2.25v. Not using amd overdrive. I can try 127, but from what ocz rep said I went with his settings and 195... I mean it works great at 800mhz, which is what I think the memory is anyway... I think it just gets overclocked to 1066... I'm just fed up with OCZ now, if you read on the egg a LOT of their products are having the same issues. I have tried every imaginable setting, best so far has been from a tool I got off Rebel Haven to check spd... oh well I'm about ready to give up and just run at 800



What happens if you run CL3? That will make up for clock easily.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/announcement.php?f=212&a=53
not sure if that will help but it's worth a try if you have not already


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

good old tony  whenever i have memory issues or PSU issues i always go straight to him.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

> good old tony  whenever i have memory issues or PSU issues i always go straight to him.


Yeah.. he has helped me through his postings at least 3 times
and that doesn't work I try Erocker,Mussels or W1zzard Here lol!


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 12, 2009)

i had the same problems running 2 2x1gb kits of OCZ PC2-9600 REAPER CL5 KIT
on a GA-MA790X-DS4 with a Phenom 9950 there was no way to get em stable at 1066
also check OCZ Forum, they told me to use SPD tool with a OCZ made file for these RAM
didn´t worked....

OCZ Thread:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47067&highlight=needle

Flash SPD:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37753


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

> i've still got an AMD CPU around here somewhere with an intel copyright logo on it.


That's a nice piece of history there, My Dad still has a system he built in "1994-5" with an AMD 486 and a Chaintech mobo with 32mb of memory and a Sound Blaster Pro 16, it still runs, he has recently replaced the hard drive(old scsi),but he was able to reinstall MS DOS 5.0 and windows 3.1. He still likes to play some of his old games like "chuck yeager's air combat",Wing commander 1,2,and 3, Privateer, well every game CHRIS ROBERTS ever made,and yeah he still has to Adjust the config and auto.bat files to allocate memory to play with sound and mouse for some of those games.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 13, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> i had the same problems running 2 2x1gb kits of OCZ PC2-9600 REAPER CL5 KIT
> on a GA-MA790X-DS4 with a Phenom 9950 there was no way to get em stable at 1066
> also check OCZ Forum, they told me to use SPD tool with a OCZ made file for these RAM
> didn´t worked....
> ...



going to try going over those before I RMA


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 14, 2009)

Tried flashing the ram modules (turned them in to reapers basically) still didn't work... I'm just done with OCZ unless I RMA them and they work at that point...


----------

